

Show HN: Predict country of origin from a name - cvsv
http://www.letmeguesswhereyourefrom.com/

======
cvsv
Behind the scenes here: [http://nxn.se/post/127065307170/let-me-guess-where-
youre-fro...](http://nxn.se/post/127065307170/let-me-guess-where-youre-from)
:)

~~~
byoung2
Thanks for the write up. We're taking a similar approach at my startup to
classify business reviews. The breakthrough for us came when we split the
reviews into sentences and did N-gram analysis at the sentence level. The
challenge is that the most significant N-grams (e.g. N > 2) have such low
frequency that there isn't much data to train on. Our current approach is to
try to coax patterns out of the N-grams (e.g. "salesman was rude" and "manager
was mean" become "[employee]=[negative]"). I do like the top 5 approach, and I
think I'll see if I can work that into our approach.

------
byoung2
Very accurate for the names I've tried...impressive. What is the source?
Wikipedia?

~~~
cvsv
Yeah, I looked for lists of people by country.

